# Thumb joint pain today



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

thumbs really painful the lat couple of days, right hand base joint permanently swollen and now tender if i touch anything , had to shave holding the shaver by thumb tip as pressure on the joint is uncomfortable.
Any advice?
Been using ibuprofen gel to not much effect and jut got some 12 hour voltarol but i think it takes a day or two to get working ?
Should have gone a ride this morning but as it was chilly damp and misty i chickened out


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Nov 2020)

Is it bruised around the swollen area? Can you bend your thumb at all? If the answers are yes to the bruising and no to the bending there is good chance you have fractured something and you may need an X-ray.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Is it bruised around the swollen area? Can you bend your thumb at all? If the answers are yes to the bruising and no to the bending there is good chance you have fractured something and you may need an X-ray.


ongoing its been swollen for years and when its cold/damp its more painful


----------



## Notafettler (29 Nov 2020)

Have you ever dislocated and fractured your thumb (i think the former and the latter go together). It's a guarantee of arthritis.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2020)

My right knee hurts too


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

turbo sesh when i have had this cuppa , not going out on the road as it hurt to pick up the milk


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2020)

See your doctor, get X-ray


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2020)

I had something similar and had to change from thumb shifters to twist grip. Eventually diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis which led me into all sorts of nasty medication but eventually the problem cleared up and no further problems. Best see a doctor who will probably refer you on to a specialist.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I had something similar and had to change from thumb shifters to twist grip. Eventually diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis which led me into all sorts of nasty medication but eventually the problem cleared up and no further problems. Best see a doctor who will probably refer you on to a specialist.


thats the trick getting to see a doc in the current climate


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2020)

cyberknight said:


> thats the trick getting to see a doc in the current climate


You just need to call and ask to get a referral for X-ray  although there’s not really a lot can be done for arthritic thumbs really (maybe a steroid injection if it’s very inflamed/swollen)


----------

